# african or south american



## Jboy (Apr 20, 2012)

is it an african or south merican idk a thing about cichids but i have heard it is most likely african if it has egg spots. help me identify it if you can please. thanks


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

might be wrong but I think it may be a Labidochromis caeruleus, possibly a type of Metriaclima


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like an albino lab to me too


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Whichever exact fish it is - in general, it is a Lake Malawi cichlid from Eastern Africa - an "Mbuna". You can start your identification detective work with the other postings, and that info.


----------

